# bhfs stabilizer question



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

One straight stabilizer, coupling device included if used, which cannot exceed 12
inches at any time, as measured from the back of the bow, V-bar, counterbalance and string
dampeners may be used

This is staight from the rule book.


----------



## darksidemxer (Feb 2, 2013)

So should i go with a 10inch front to be able to add the connectors for the counterbalance? I am not sure the width of those things as i have yet to see one up close and really get a measure of it.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

If you have to mount your counter balance behing your stab I would say to buy your front stab a little under 12". I shoot my rear facing stab low on the riser - thus allowing me to have the full 12" up front.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

What bow are you shooting? Does it have other places to mount brackets? If so use them. :wink:


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

I am shooting the Hoyt Vantage Elite. I am usiing and AEP adaptor with a shrewd mount. Look at the second Hoyt from the right and you can see where it is mounted. Now there is a B-Stinger 12" instead of the twin AEP's

View attachment 1865864


----------



## Twiggley (Feb 15, 2009)

Iam running a 9 in bar and with my weights and quick disconnect it is 11.5 from the front of the bow* now if I measure from back its at 13 inches. I have a pse supra. with a thin riser compared to the hoyts or some Mathews bows where 10 in bar with no weights is over 12 from the back of a factor or creed. an 8" bar with a 8oz weight is with no other items between the stabilizer and the front of bow is 11.25. the creed is the same. so I need to get a shorter bar or take off the quick disconnect is what I am understanding from this.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Twiggley said:


> Iam running a 9 in bar and with my weights and quick disconnect it is 11.5 from the front of the bow* now if I measure from back its at 13 inches. I have a pse supra. with a thin riser compared to the hoyts or some Mathews bows where 10 in bar with no weights is over 12 from the back of a factor or creed. an 8" bar with a 8oz weight is with no other items between the stabilizer and the front of bow is 11.25. the creed is the same. so I need to get a shorter bar or take off the quick disconnect is what I am understanding from this.


What you are calling the "front" is actually the "back" (the side away from the shooter). You are legal at 11.5". You don't need a shorter stabilizer, and don't need to take off the disconnect.


----------



## Twiggley (Feb 15, 2009)

oh ok thanks TNMAN. That is just confusing the way they worded it. It use to say point of attachment if I remember correctly.


----------



## snopro176 (Oct 16, 2008)

So..still confused. Some talk about side bars but then I read ONE and STRAIGHT and am still left to wonder.. Can you run an angled back side bar in bhfs?


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

snopro176 said:


> So..still confused. Some talk about side bars but then I read ONE and STRAIGHT and am still left to wonder.. Can you run an angled back side bar in bhfs?


ONE & STRAIGHT refers to forward facing front mounted stabilizers (the one that faces the target). You can run an angled back side bar (or 2) of about any length you want in BHFS Class.


----------



## snopro176 (Oct 16, 2008)

Awesome thank you


----------

